# Best handheld vacuum recommendation?



## donttakemycandy

Hi! So. Birds. They make huge messes. But they're just so cute that you forgive them. But that mess still needs to be cleaned. I've been searching and searching and I can't decide on a good handheld vacuum that will pick up seeds, poop, feathers with no problem at all. I would like it to be low-noise, for the exhaust air to not blow everything around it away, and will last a couple of years, but I guess that might be too much to ask for? I want to have everything clean for the health of the birds and myself ^_^


----------



## niteowl

I recommend the dyson v8. It's amazing. Its cordless, comes with different attachments including one to the floor in addition to carpet. Plus it has a hepa filter.


----------



## donttakemycandy

niteowl said:


> I recommend the dyson v8. It's amazing. Its cordless, comes with different attachments including one to the floor in addition to carpet. Plus it has a hepa filter.


Ooooo I will definitely go check that out! Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee

*For a simple handheld vacuum for quick clean-ups I love the one linked below.

Black & Decker BDH2000PL MAX Lithium Pivot Vacuum, 20-volt*


----------



## donttakemycandy

FaeryBee said:


> *For a simple handheld vacuum for quick clean-ups I love the one linked below.
> 
> Black & Decker BDH2000PL MAX Lithium Pivot Vacuum, 20-volt*


I will check that out thanks!!


----------

